# New Hobby owners



## 105637

Hello all you Hobby owners. Liz and I have been proud owners of a Hobby 750 since the beginning of the year,(our first MH), so this is all fairly new to us!

We have been away on several weekends, and have only seen 2 other Hobbys on the road!
On site, we have had loads of people enquiring about the van,(is that the correct term?). The Hobby does seem to be very distinctive.
We are hoping to exchange on the house next week then we are off to France......then possibly to Spain over winter.

Does anybody have a recommendation as to where we can get a full service, habitation check etc, or is it Brownhills. (We are in the East Mids.)
We could also do with some advise on gas. At present we are on Butane, but I understand that we will need to change that for the winter.
Any help and advice would be appreciated.


----------



## 101776

well done for buying the 750, bags of space....

I used to own one now have the little 600fs. On the whole they are a good vehicle, I never had any problems with my 750.

Most problems you will encounter will be fiat based, and more to do with mechanics than the actual living part of the vehicle.

I can't advise you about gas etc, sure someone on here will do soon, they are a very knowledgeable and articulate lot!!

I hope you have a lovely time on your travels, you will see Hobby's wherever you go but people are always curious about them and want to look inside...I supose because they are a nice sleek machine and a different colour to most..
happy travels...


----------



## gaspode

Hi and welcome to MHF

Why use Brownhills? Because they're the only Hobby dealer in the UK. 

So why use a UK dealer?

You're off to the continent shortly so why not use a real Hobby dealer?
I can recommend the following:
http://www.ernst-caravan.de/HTMLeng/eng-start.html
We bought from this dealer and had our last habitation check done there, very pleased with the service received.

Cheaper prices (half UK cost for habitation check)
Better customer service
Overnight parking on site
Staff speak excellent English

You can have an enjoyable stop-off in the Black Forest on your way down through Europe in the bargain.


----------



## 105637

Thank you for those replies......the German option is very interesting, and well worth considering.

Cheers,

Paul & Liz


----------



## maddie

Hi Paul & Liz,you should not have a problem with your gas,it is warm in spain & france. you need propane in colder / winter time
terry


----------



## dennisandandrea

We too have become Hobby owners!! and have a 750. The best van we have had and can't wait to use it full time. 
So much room and storage, so far have had no problems but haven't spent longer than two weeks in the van. 
We are taking the van to France in Sept and this will provide an opportunity to test it!!!! 
With regards to the question you asked about gas! we have installed 2 11kg Gaslow bottles. 
From what we have heard and friends experience I don't think we will be using Brownhills for any checks needed for the van and the option suggested previously sounds like a good option. 
We hope you have a great time and enjoy your van 
Andrea & Dennis


----------



## 108190

*hobby 750*

Hi all
We have purchased a new hobby 750 fml with the new fiat 160 hp multi jet engine, great motor very pleased, bought it from goeuropean in redditch, great to deal with, we are packing the rat-race up early next year and going scotland for a time then about september off to the continent for a time any advice on cheap site spain france etc would be appreciated
regards Bob & Sue birmingham


----------



## raynipper

Hello Paul and Liz,
I hope this is not too late as your posts are September 07 and it's now August 08. But I have only recently bought an older 2000 Hobby 750 and found this forum.

We live in Normandy near to the town of Portbail opposite the island of Jersey. I was pleasantly surprised at the attention and service offered by French Citroen and Peugeot dealers to the Fiat engine/chassis.

I am still using the UK Calor bottle supplied with the van but obviously will be changing over to a French bottle immediately it gets low.

Most French supermarkets and hardware outlets now supply an 11kg. bottle that's bright yellow and only charge €1.00 as deposit on the first bottle. All that's required is a French regulator which can be supplied again in most supermarkets for about €10.00 or at any vide grenier (car boot) for €0.50.

As we are 28 miles south of Cherbourg and have ample parking space, we used to offer an overnight stop all American club members and self contained vans (RVs). This offer is still available and we have water and electric hook ups but the dump is 2 miles away in Portbail.

Let me know if anyone is passing and we can 'chew' Hobby's.
[email protected]

Ray.


----------

